# Kleiner Asiagarten mit Teich i. L.*



## bilderzaehler (30. Juni 2015)

* = in Lauerstellung

Hallo Leute,

endlich ist es soweit ... Garten und Teich werden diese Woche fertig. Lediglich das Wetter könnte nochmal ...

Es fehlen noch ein paar Steine auf der Teichkrone, der Wasserfall sowie Kies und Split. Und Pflanzen. Verbaut sind nach Vollendung ca. 7 t gelber Sandstein. Der Teich misst ca. 5 x 3 m und die tiefste Stelle liegt bei 1,20. Rein sollen Goldelritzen und Notropis. Meine kleine Pfütze (450 l) darf bleiben.

Ach so ... mein Garten ist 20 m breit und ca. 5-7 m tief.

Neue Bilder gibts nach Vollendung.

 Thomas


----------



## bilderzaehler (9. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich fertig. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Leck in der Folie suchen und abkleben. Mich hat gestern morgen fast der Schlag getroffen als mein am Vorabend voller Teich nur noch halb voll war. Zumindest weiß ich, auf welcher Höhe das Leck ist. Und ich hab den Verdacht, dass eine der werkseitigen Schweißnähte undicht ist.

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Thomas, gefällt mir sehr gut, ist alles noch so schön weiß 
So hätte ich das bei mir auch gerne, aber es ist vollkommen zwecklos, durch meinen Wald, und den hohen Schattenanteil
wird alles grün


----------



## bilderzaehler (9. Juli 2015)

Liebe Anne ... wenn Du magst, tauschen wir einfach. Ein Grundstück am Wald ... herrlich  Auf neinen Fotos siehst du, wie nahe die Nachbarn sind. Dies unter anderem, weil sich ein gewisses Klientel von Nachbarn nicht an geltende Bebaungspläne halten.

Die Fotos deines Gartens machen mich schon ein bisschen neidisch.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Thomas,
dann denke einfach daran, wieviel Arbeit ich im Garten habe


----------



## bilderzaehler (9. Juli 2015)

Oooch, ich hab Zeit ... als Grafiker in den Mitfünfzigern spielt man auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keine Rolle mehr 

Nachti Anne


----------



## jule (10. Juli 2015)

Schön ist das geworden  auch wenn ich nicht so gerne viele Steine mag sondern mich an __ Efeu, viiieeel Grün und Naturmaterialien halte. 

Ich leihe mir gerade alle Bücher zum Thema "Garten" und "Teich" in zwei verschiedenen Büchereien aus. Gartenstile und Gartengestaltung finde ich total spannend. Wenn ich mir deinen Garten so anschaue, dann hast du dich sehr genau an die "Richtlinien" gehalten. Im Gegansatz zu meinem ist eine genaue Zuordnung möglich 

Hoffe das mit dem "Leck" ist schnell behoben! Alles Gute dafür und voralem, dass du es schnell finden kannst


----------



## bilderzaehler (4. Aug. 2015)

Hier ein Foto von gestern abend.

Doch schon ein bissi stolz zeige ich heute den linken Teil und die Mitte meines fast fertigen Garten ... ein bissi Kosmetik hier und da ... das Gemüse in und um den Teich muss noch wachsen. Möglichst hoch damit der hässliche "Bauzaun" verdeckt wird.

Mein Garten ist weder lang noch breit ... dafür ungemein hoch ;-) Der Teich misst knapp 5 x 3 m, hat ca. 7500-8000 l Inhalt, die tiefste Stelle liegt bei 1,10m. Im Teich schwimmen Regenbogen- und Goldelritzen, die bleiben schön klein und kümmern sich um die Mückenlarven. Primär hoffe ich auf Artenvielfalt und viele potentielle Fotomotive. In der rechten Ecke des Gartens hab ich noch eine 500 l Minipfütze, mit der fing das ganze Elend vor 3 Jahren an.

Verbaut hab ich 7,5 t gelben Eppinger Sandstein, 1 t Kies und 1 t Split ... um einige Solitärgehölze hab ich drumherum gebaut. Dummerweise genau in den heißesten Tagen im Juni. Aber jetzt genieße ich die Abende auf der Terrasse mit Plätschern vom Wasserfall und Quellstein.


----------



## bilderzaehler (5. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Gefällt mir gut. Ich mag den asiatisch, japanischen Hauch.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Ich mag den Japanischen Hauch nicht so , meist riecht  der nach rohem Fisch .
Trotzdem  gefällt  mir der Teich und das drumherum 

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Du meinst sicher ne süße Japanerin. ￼


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2015)

Da gibt es auch ein paar hübsche  von


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut !!


----------

